# Tethering EOS R to LR Classic CC



## Bill Arden (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi, folks - 

I'm looking for some advice about difficulties with tethering a Canon EOS R to LR Classic CC. Here are some details:

Computer: mid-2011 MacBook Air. Plenty of disk space.
OS: OS X High Sierra, version 10.13.6
LR: Classic CC, version 8.2.1

Supposedly, this version of LR supports the EOS R. When I connect the camera to the laptop, the camera display shows a computer-style icon, but the camera is locked up. The OS X 'System Information' app shows a Canon Digital Camera connected to the USB port, so I have reason to believe (on both ends) that the laptop knows there's a camera there and the camera knows it's connected to a computer. 

But - when I start LR Tethered Capture, it shows "No Camera Detected".

Any thoughts?

Thanks and regards,

Bill Arden


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 14, 2019)

According to the list of cameras which are supported for tethering, the EOS R is not yet supported: A list of cameras that can be tethered to Lightroom Classic CC and Lightroom 6


----------



## Bill Arden (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks, Jim - You're right. I did check this list, and the EOS R is on it, but it's just cameras supported by Camera Raw, not tethering. I appreciate the help!

Bill Arden


----------



## Trillian (Jan 12, 2020)

It's now supported - since LR Classic 8.3 - but I still can't get it to connect to my EOS R... :(
I'm on Windows, and latest LR Classic (9.1). I've been trying different things for days - turned off the camera's wifi, the camera's bluetooth, the camera's auto shut off, the camera's Expo simulation. Updated the camera's firmware. Updated the computer USB drivers. Tried different cables, I've ordered the Tethertools one but hasn't arrived yet, but I got a few others and no difference so far.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2020)

It's working OK with both my Mac and Windows systems. My Win10 system is at version 1903, and I'm using the USB-C to USB3 cable (old system, doesn't have USB-C ports). The only oddity that I came across when initially testing it was that it made a difference which way round I plugged in the USB-C connector to the camera....one way it wouldn't connect, reversed it and it did. However, I've just tried it again and now it's working no matter which way round I insert the cable connector.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 13, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> The only oddity that I came across when initially testing it was that it made a difference which way round I plugged in the USB-C connector to the camera....one way it wouldn't connect, reversed it and it did. However, I've just tried it again and now it's working no matter which way round I insert the cable connector.


USB-C is designed to be powered no matter which direction the cable is plugged in. USB3 only have power on one side of the port and this may explain the discrepancy.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 14, 2020)

I got it working! All I did was try a new cable. This cable works but it's too short :(
RAMPOW USB C Charging Cable - [6.5ft, QC 3.0, Double Braided], Fast Charging USB Type C Cable Compatible with Samsung S10/S9/S8/Note 9, LG, HTC and More - Space Grey


----------

